# Used Boat Prices



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Right now is a great time to sell a used boat. A friend of mine just sold his boat for a 35% profit over what he paid last year. He decided that the lake life is not for him at this point in his life. Of course, a local boat dealer offered him 50% for what he eventually sold it.

Obviously, people want a boat at the beginning of summer and the supply chain has new boat sales a year out. However, it's surprising that the banks are loaning the full amount on the loans with these inflated prices.

It's the same with RV's, UTV 's, SxS, and other toys.

Anyone have any toys they aren't using that they might be wiling to sell?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

It's been like this for over a year on boats. When I sold me boat last year, it was a year old, and well used, but well taken care of. I sold it for $3K less than you could have gone to BassPro and bought a new one for.

I listed at that price because I wanted it gone and it sold in a day and a guy drove down from TN to get it.

When I bought my new one, I wanted the 150HP Crestliner, there were only 2 dealers on the east cost that had them, 1 in Mobile and 1 in WV. I got mine in Mobile and was able to get everything I wanted except the color.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> When I bought my new one, I wanted the 150HP Crestliner, there were only 2 dealers on the east cost that had them, 1 in Mobile and 1 in WV. I got mine in Mobile and was able to get everything I wanted except the color.


It looks like you are putting it to good use from the fishing photos! :thumbup:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

TulsaFan said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > When I bought my new one, I wanted the 150HP Crestliner, there were only 2 dealers on the east cost that had them, 1 in Mobile and 1 in WV. I got mine in Mobile and was able to get everything I wanted except the color.
> ...


LOL Thanks, Bud. When I decided I wanted to go full time, I made the decision I wanted aluminum over fiberglass.

We passed a law in Georgia a few years ago that our Tag fees are flat on our vehicles, so I don't have to pay annual taxes on my road vehicles, but I have to pay annual taxes on my boat . Luckily the dealer wrote me a nice invoice I could use at the DMV.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


That's why I limit my motorized toys. Personal Property Tax on everything here in SC.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I was out with a guide today and he said just wait, boats are going to be the first toys to go....keeping some powder dry anyway.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Boats, ATV's, RV's. If you have the cash you should be able to pick up a deal in the next 6 months.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

falconsfan said:


> Boats, ATV's, RV's. If you have the cash you should be able to pick up a deal in the next 6 months.


Correct. I'm waiting, because lots of people will be ditching stuff shortly.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Right now is a great time to sell a used boat. ….
> It's the same with RV's, UTV 's, SxS, and other toys.
> 
> Anyone have any toys they aren't using that they might be wiling to sell?


Conversely, not the best point in cycle ("_everything money moves in cycles_") to be a buyer so, I agree with keep powder dry until the majority Tom, ****, Janes experience the inevitable, "took a loan out hangovers." :lol: :roll:

At 62 I realized last season was my, well, last for standup jet skiing and the family consensus was a third sit down …

So, imagine my glee when the dealer said demand for any standups was through the roof this Spring as Yamaha had just put out two alerts: first 2022 production was being cut first 30% then as high as 50% (salesman buddy whispered even higher) due to unavailability of base materials for their nano-excel hulls and THEN! "No standup skis in 2022!!!!"

Dealer said he could sell our ski in days to a week and that made the small commission more than worth it for me not having to do any dealing with strangers, the inevitable sob stories, etc.

Had the dealer sell our like new Kawasaki SXR-1500 for basically what I paid for it in 2019 which got us out the door on the new for 2022 Yamaha Jet Blaster (really just a Free-styled EXR) :thumbup:

"*The market is always at one point or the other in its cycles and the only thing that matters is how you are (or are not) positioned to take advantage of that point in the cycle!*"

Not me but, not far off! :lol:

.


----------

